

GitHub moves commit notes inline - kneath
http://github.com/blog/622-inline-commit-notes

======
evanrmurphy
_we've also deprecated file-based commit notes (that is notes that are
attributed to a file, but not a line)._

I guess the new way will be to put an inline commit note at the top of a file.
That's good, I like just having one type of note. Lower "cognitive overhead",
like when search and address bars were merged in Chromium [1].

[1] [http://www.chromium.org/user-experience/omnibox#TOC-
Reduce-c...](http://www.chromium.org/user-experience/omnibox#TOC-Reduce-
cognitive-overhead)

